

Ask HN: Review My startup, quippd - Collaboratively edited social news - yoasif_

http://quippd.com/popular<p>Summary: It's like reddit without downvoting, with Twitter elements (following users). People submit news or stories, and they can be upvoted. If a story is upvoted, it appears in your followers' feeds.<p>This is kinda what Digg 4 is supposed to work like, so we're finally releasing so that we can say "oh we beat them to the punch".<p>The other thing that we count on exploiting and improving in the near future is wiki editable stories. Often on reddit, etc. you will see titles that are wrong, descriptions that are bad, etc. We allow users to correct these errors.<p>We want to try to "curate" the news.<p>More information here: http://quippd.com/about/intro<p>Obviously, a lot of the magic happens when you are logged in. OpenID only for now.<p>Let me know what you guys think!
======
minalecs
Unfortunately - I don't see the differentiator of following and editable
descriptions and headlines as being that compelling. Also I don't agree with
allowing users to change the original posters content.. usually within the
first few comments, people will give feedback, and the poster will correct it.

I know digg is building out these twitter like features.. and reddit has an
add friends feature, so again. not sure if this is that compelling.

But anyways.. keep it up , and good luck.

~~~
yoasif_
Reddit has an add friends feature, but doesn't actively customize your feed --
you have to navigate to /r/friends -- or click on the link at the top strip.
We have a Facebook/Twitter like "feed".

Posters correcting stories on both Reddit and Digg are not possible in most
cases. On reddit, changes can be made only on self posts, but the majority of
posts on reddit are not self posts currently.

Allowing users to change the original poster's content is opt-in -- the
original poster opts to let users do it.

~~~
minalecs
on the news feed : So by default will I be seeing the most popular stories (
which is more compelling case ) or friends submitted stories. I believe that
reddit does this for a reason.

on the editing: i would do some a/b testing on this , and just put an edit
button for users next to the title or description and just see how many times
people actually click it.

~~~
yoasif_
Well, it's either the Facebook way or the reddit way, right? They both seem to
work fine for either userbase, I am simply betting on the Facebook way.
Considering that Facebook gets 1/4 of the web's pageviews, I don't think it's
tooo horrible a decision. ;)

On the editing - yeah, I would love to do that, but I'm not sure that testing
this is worth it with the tiny userbase that I currently have. Is it?

------
rubinelli
I can't register now, but here go 2c.

For the first month or so, the reddit guys spread their posts between a
handful of puppet accounts. Right now, the submissions in the /popular page
are all from your account.

I think you need to find an underserved crowd to become your initial core
audience. Just offering a slightly better experience won't be enough to win
over heavy users from competitors.

~~~
yoasif_
You're probably right about the puppet account thing -- it _does_ look kinda
cheesy when it is just one person posting everything.

Under served crowd? Yes, probably -- definitely still looking. :)

------
yoasif_
<http://quippd.com/popular>

Linked.

